# Welk's - Where is our II account?



## jboehm (Jan 5, 2022)

Have any Welk's owners gotten access to their new Internal International accounts yet?

Feels like we should have gotten a new-account mailing in December.  I didn't get anything nor do I know how to get access to my II account.  The same thing happened a few years ago with the II -> RCI transition, so I'm not exactly surprised, but still this feels ... less than ideal.   We are ~paying~ for a service that we don't have access to yet.  It wouldn't be that big of a deal except on-going searches have an priority order (wait-list or que).

Info and rumors appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 5, 2022)

When they switched to RCI, we didn't get a login for RCI. They made a special portal that has to be used through the Welk owners lounge, using the Welk login.
II
Many Welk owners started getting emails from II with a new member ID on January 2nd. I didn't get mine until midday today, 1/5.
I had kept my II account active since 2015, through the RCI days and now I have two II accounts.
The new account is listed as a Welk Platinum Club membership. This allows Welk owners to see available II inventory without depositing. 
Check your junk and spam email folders for it. It seems they're not sending out the emails all at once.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 7, 2022)

Just curious, @Shankilicious , are you seeing a $164/wk fee to reserve Hyatt resorts on your Welk Platinum Club II membership?  (Maybe even $164/wk for Marriott or Vistana too?)

I don't know much about Welk but have enjoyed your posts on understanding them better, now that (I think?) they will all have the Hyatt name by Q2 2022.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 7, 2022)

I haven't seen any Hyatt available yet but everything else, no matter the unit size, has a $219 exchange fee

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shankilicious said:


> I haven't seen any Hyatt available yet but everything else, no matter the unit size, has a $219 exchange fee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Thanks.  I've been on-again-off-again interested in Welk for years since I can never Hyatt-exchange into Hyatt Northstar.   

How is Welk's II trading power?  II is pretty opaque - we don't get to see what everyone else sees, so I'm always curious. 

E.g. for Hyatt most folks have at least a 2,000 HRC point balance if they have a platinum 2bd week, and so in II we can basically grab multiple weeks (independent on the quality of the resort):





So when I do a current search for Marriott resorts, for $219 I can exchange a week along these points and can see 12mo in advance for MMS:


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 7, 2022)

Give me some resorts/locations to see if I can see/book them and I'll post my results. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shankilicious said:


> Give me some resorts/locations to see if I can see/book them and I'll post my results.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Sure, if you can look at resort code MMS for the next 24mo, we can compare to what I see.  Thanks!


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 7, 2022)

Here you. I tried to look two years out but that's all they gave me. One year.  go.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks, @Shankilicious - looks like 2bd is 120,000 Welk points no matter what season.  

Do you mind looking at one more resort, MGV, this has 2bd, 1bd, and studios (and 3bd around June 19):





3bd in June:


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 7, 2022)

So I have access to a boatload at that resort... Also a 2br is 240k usually 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shankilicious said:


> So I have access to a boatload at that resort... Also a 2br is 240k usually
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Thanks @Shankilicious yes, we get the same availability as Welk, it looks like (I just didn't screencap).  

Somehow the TUGBBS is making your screenshots really small, but squinting really hard it looks like Studio = 90k, 1bd = 120k, 3bd=540k?


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 7, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Thanks @Shankilicious yes, we get the same availability as Welk, it looks like (I just didn't screencap).
> 
> Somehow the TUGBBS is making your screenshots really small, but squinting really hard it looks like Studio = 90k, 1bd = 120k, 3bd=540k?


Man, I even paid for my TUG membership and it still doesn't like some of my pics.... 90k studio, 120k 1BR, 240k 2BR, 300k 3BR.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shankilicious said:


> Man, I even paid for my TUG membership and it still doesn't like some of my pics.... 90k studio, 120k 1BR, 240k 2BR, 300k 3BR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Thanks.  You know, I saw that post of yours when you paid for your pics earlier - do you know it says "Guest" for your account on the forum?  It's like they haven't updated your status to "TUG Member" (if you look along the posts it has each member's status beside their post).  Maybe they need to update you if you paid!


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 7, 2022)

Eh. I may need to renew. Thanks for letting me know. I'm on my phone and can't see all that the desktop version shows

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila (Jan 7, 2022)

My Welk II account appeared in my II portal early this week.  I have 2021 points accrued into 2022. If I make an exchange in II with my Welk points, will they pull from the 2021 accrued points first before pulling the 2022 and 2023 points?


----------



## flysoftware (Jan 19, 2022)

Welk owner here, just got off the phone with Interval to 'merge' my existing interval account (which I use for trading my Worldmark units) and the new Welk Interval account. Was told that these two accounts cannot be merged, as the Welk account is a 'corporate' account which must be separately managed for some reason. The transfer to Interval was initially welcomed by me, as I thought it would mean I wouldn't have to pay a separate Interval account. Now it turns out I still will need to. This is very disappointing, and erodes the trust that Welk built up with its members over years. Amazing how that trust can evaporate in a few minutes, so makes me wonder what other shoes will drop... like the exchange 'rights' across properties may not by symmetric unless additional tribute is paid, and then perhaps Welk only will get access into the Hyatt portfolio program, which already has limited value, from what I understand. Seems like may need to get smarter about what rights timeshare owners have, if any, in such circumstances. Are others equally disappointed / concerned?


----------



## flysoftware (Jan 20, 2022)

Seem to be getting the run-around. The email from Interval to setup the account says to call them, which I did (only 15 minute wait), but they informed me Welk hasn't set up what they need to, so back to Welk, now caller number 58. That's about where I was yesterday when I called them originally, which took 75 minutes to get through. I recognize this is a trying time for everyone, but it is made worse when they have botched the launch of moving to II. I bet most of the calls into them right now is because of this exact problem. Grrr.


----------



## RunCat (Jan 23, 2022)

flysoftware said:


> Interval to 'merge' my existing interval account (which I use for trading my Worldmark units) and the new Welk Interval account.


 Probably like others with multiple companies, I also have two II acounts ( Welk/Vistana. ). This has been true for 15 years.


----------



## Oscar923 (Jan 30, 2022)

Quick question for Welk owners:  Do you see the E-plus option available when making a trade?  I saw that the reservation fee being $219, but couldn't buy E-plus.  
By the way, I checked the points needed for Marriott Desert Springs 2-Bedroom unit.  It was 240,000 points for high season; 180,000 for mid season; and 120,000 for low season (summer).


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

Always good to get more data points on how Hyatt and Welk relate to each other - I just looked on Hyatt for Marriott Desert Springs 2-Bedroom and our Hyatt points are 1,300 for high season and 1,100 for low season.


----------



## Oscar923 (Jan 30, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Always good to get more data points on how Hyatt and Welk relate to each other - I just looked on Hyatt for Marriott Desert Springs 2-Bedroom and our Hyatt points are 1,300 for high season and 1,100 for low season.
> 
> View attachment 46019


OK.   High season at MDS would be Christmas and the winter weeks.  For comparison purpose:


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

Oops, sorry I didn't know that about high season. This is what I see closer to Christmas, but I don't see availability between Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

(Here's how Hyatt trades into Interval, depending on Interval's TDI).


----------



## Oscar923 (Jan 30, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Oops, sorry I didn't know that about high season. This is what I see closer to Christmas, but I don't see availability between Christmas and New Year's.
> 
> View attachment 46021


For comparison purpose.  These weeks are all I can see in December at MPD.


----------



## Oscar923 (Jan 30, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> (Here's how Hyatt trades into Interval, depending on Interval's TDI).


This is interesting.  I tried another resort in Palm Desert (Marriott Shadow Ridge), and the high season week (Dec 23 - 30) costs 240,000 points.  But it seems like a mid- or high-season week would cost the same 1,300 Hyatt points.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

Yes, exactly - this is what I see.





For Hyatt, it's about the TDI, which for this resort is TDI 36:

Almost nothing is "low season" (TDI 50-60 - each square is 5, so the left-most two squares) at 800 Hyatt points.  But it maxes out quickly and nothing is higher than 1300 Hyatt points for TDI 90-150+.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2022)

Welk should have a similar grid like that in post #23. Check the Terms and Conditions under "Legal Information" at the bottom of the page. There should be an II Guyers Guide for Welk that include the grid.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 30, 2022)

There is. When you click on a resort, there's an option to click on the Travel Demand Index 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

Shankilicious said:


> There is. When you click on a resort, there's an option to click on the Travel Demand Index
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Do you see a grid like this on Terms and Conditions with the Welk point equivalents and for which TDI?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Do you see a grid like this on Terms and Conditions with the Welk point equivalents and for which TDI?
> 
> View attachment 46050


Yes, like this, but with much higher point amounts.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 30, 2022)

Yeah, in our contract/info. I'm on my phone and can't pull it up easily but it's typically:
90k studio
120k 1BR
240k 2BR
300k 3BR
480k 4BR

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2022)

Shankilicious said:


> Yeah, in our contract/info. I'm on my phone and can't pull it up easily but it's typically:
> 90k studio
> 120k 1BR
> 240k 2BR
> ...


Is there a breakdown by TDI?


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 30, 2022)

The only resorts with seasons for Welk are Northstar and Breck. And the points go down one step

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

Shankilicious said:


> The only resorts with seasons for Welk are Northstar and Breck. And the points go down one step
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Thanks - for non-Welk resorts in Interval International, they define what high, mid, and low season is by the "TDI" between 50-150.  So from what @Oscar923 talks about earlier in this thread, for a 2bd it would be 240k for high season, 180k for mid seasons, and 120k for low season.  

But it looks like II/Hyatt defines the seasons differently from II/Welk.  There would be a grid that would show for 2bd:

TDI 50-??     120k
TDI ??-???   180k
TDI ???-150 240k

Just wondering what the ?? are to define the seasons for Welk.


----------



## Oscar923 (Jan 30, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Do you see a grid like this on Terms and Conditions with the Welk point equivalents and for which TDI?
> 
> View attachment 46050


I have not seen an equivalent table from Welk or II.  I have also been having troubles logging in the Welk owners' lounge.  The website was down the last few days.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 30, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Thanks - for non-Welk resorts in Interval International, they define what high, mid, and low season is by the "TDI" between 50-150. So from what @Oscar923 talks about earlier in this thread, for a 2bd it would be 240k for high season, 180k for mid seasons, and 120k for low season.
> 
> But it looks like II/Hyatt defines the seasons differently from II/Welk. There would be a grid that would show for 2bd:
> 
> ...


I imagine they're the same as Hyatt, mud season is low, ski season is high

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

Oscar923 said:


> I have not seen an equivalent table from Welk or II.  I have also been having troubles logging in the Welk owners' lounge.  The website was down the last few days.



Got it, that makes sense.  Here are the traditional TDI ranges from Interval for other timeshare systems:





I took another look at this thread, and based on what you showed us earlier with Marriott, it looks like:

High Season = TDI 135-150  (since Christmas week is TDI 135 for Marriott)
Mid Season = TDI 90-130
Low Season = TDI 50-85 (since you hit 120k in August, when Hyatt went to mid-season).

So something like this, probably:





So there may be more Welk points in high season compared to Hyatt, but you can take advantage of mid/low season in Welk easier than in Hyatt.


----------



## Oscar923 (Jan 30, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Got it, that makes sense.  Here are the traditional TDI ranges from Interval for other timeshare systems:
> 
> View attachment 46055
> 
> ...


I looked at a few more weeks at Shadow Ridge on II.  Week 19 (May 13) has a TDI of 115 and it costs 240,000.  So it looks more like this:

High Season = TDI 115-150  = 240,000 Welk points needed for 2Bed
Mid Season = TDI 90-110 = 180,000
Low Season = TDI 50-85 = 120,000


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 30, 2022)

Great, thank you!


----------



## Oscar923 (Feb 2, 2022)

Oscar923 said:


> I looked at a few more weeks at Shadow Ridge on II.  Week 19 (May 13) has a TDI of 115 and it costs 240,000.  So it looks more like this:
> 
> High Season = TDI 115-150  = 240,000 Welk points needed for 2Bed
> Mid Season = TDI 90-110 = 180,000
> ...


Just saw this today.  posting here as a follow-up.


----------



## alluvinian (Feb 10, 2022)

Newbie question - Is trading via II from Welk -> Hyatt the only way for Welk owners to access Hyatt properties currently?  With leading theory that sometime soon (ie; this spring) Welk points will convert to HPP Points and allow in-network access to both Hyatt and Welk properties?  Based on above II ratios, it's somewhere in the range of 130-180:1 Welk:HPP points ?


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 10, 2022)

alluvinian said:


> Newbie question - Is trading via II from Welk -> Hyatt the only way for Welk owners to access Hyatt properties currently?  With leading theory that sometime soon (ie; this spring) Welk points will convert to HPP Points and allow in-network access to both Hyatt and Welk properties?  Based on above II ratios, it's somewhere in the range of 130-180:1 Welk:HPP points ?



No one knows the answer.  The idea that was floated around last month by a Hyatt salesperson is that a whole new system would need to be invented - maybe in the next year or two.  

There is a "preferred" discount (a $55 discount) for a Hyatt user to exchange for a Welk week (probably reverse is true too) through II.  

On April 1, 2022, the Welk resorts will change their name to Hyatt, but that's all that I know is confirmed at this point.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 11, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> No one knows the answer.  The idea that was floated around last month by a Hyatt salesperson is that a whole new system would need to be invented - maybe in the next year or two.
> 
> There is a "preferred" discount (a $55 discount) for a Hyatt user to exchange for a Welk week (probably reverse is true too) through II.
> 
> On April 1, 2022, the Welk resorts will change their name to Hyatt, but that's all that I know is confirmed at this point.


Do you have a source on the April 1 date?  I noticed that’s April fools day.


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 11, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Do you have a source on the April 1 date?  I noticed that’s April fools day.



Hyatt Sales Person's verbal.  But I think I've read it in independent posts on TUG.  And yes, April Fool's Day!


----------



## jboehm (Feb 12, 2022)

And I still don't have and II account... that I know of.  Welks owners lounge web site has been down this week for me.


----------



## Oscar923 (Feb 12, 2022)

jboehm said:


> And I still don't have and II account... that I know of.  Welks owners lounge web site has been down this week for me.


Have you tried this link https://thelounge.welkresorts.com/  ?


----------



## RunCat (Feb 12, 2022)

jboehm said:


> And I still don't have and II account... that I know of.  Welks owners lounge web site has been down this week for me.



Use the link Oscar923 posted.  The link from the Welk website does not work.


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 12, 2022)

jboehm said:


> Have any Welk's owners gotten access to their new Internal International accounts yet?
> 
> Feels like we should have gotten a new-account mailing in December.  I didn't get anything nor do I know how to get access to my II account.  The same thing happened a few years ago with the II -> RCI transition, so I'm not exactly surprised, but still this feels ... less than ideal.   We are ~paying~ for a service that we don't have access to yet.  It wouldn't be that big of a deal except on-going searches have an priority order (wait-list or que).
> 
> ...


Welk resorts use to pay our RCI fees and now we must pay II fee? Seems like Welk owners continue to get another bad deal.


----------



## RunCat (Feb 15, 2022)

dannybaker said:


> Welk resorts use to pay our RCI fees and now we must pay II fee? Seems like Welk owners continue to get another bad deal.


The II Gold-level membership is included in your MFs. Albeit, now you will need to pay for RCI if you want to use that service. Exchange fees are always paid by the user.


----------



## jboehm (Feb 15, 2022)

Called Welks yesterday.  The hold time was like ~45min.  They provided me with the magic code I need to create my II account. They said that the II detail were emailed out to all owners on Jan 6th.  I checked my email history and trash.  I never received any such email.

They said that there are current limitations on the account linking between II and Welks.  We can't book anything on the web site yet.  We can set up searches and get reservation notification but we can't book online yet.  We need to call II to make any bookings.  They said this was a temporary limitation.


----------



## Seagila (Feb 15, 2022)

Excerpt from HRC's message that went out to HRC owners:

_As part of bringing Welk Resorts under our leadership, you can now enjoy preferred exchange access to many of these properties through Interval International. This benefit expands your HRC membership to attractive vacation destinations such as San Diego, Santa Fe, and Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, among others. *HRC Owners can take advantage of a priority access period and a reduced exchange fee when reserving stays at available Welk Resorts properties.*_

Curious to find out if it would go both ways - i.e. Welk owners having a priority access period for HRC resorts. It only makes sense and I hope it does.


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 15, 2022)

Seagila said:


> Excerpt from HRC's message that went out to HRC owners:
> 
> _As part of bringing Welk Resorts under our leadership, you can now enjoy preferred exchange access to many of these properties through Interval International. This benefit expands your HRC membership to attractive vacation destinations such as San Diego, Santa Fe, and Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, among others. *HRC Owners can take advantage of a priority access period and a reduced exchange fee when reserving stays at available Welk Resorts properties.*_
> 
> Curious to find out if it would go both ways - i.e. Welk owners having a priority access period for HRC resorts. It only makes sense and I hope it does.



I had asked last month, but @Shankilicious couldn't see any Hyatt's to test the theory.  The reduced exchange fee is a $55 discount for Welk.  I'm not sure what the priority access period is, II is so opaque we'd have to see what a non-Hyatt owner sees.  

Right now I can't see any availability for Welk:  WKO DEO WMX LWR VLW WNL WRB

So much for the priority access period!


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 16, 2022)

Whoops, I forgot the commas in my Welk search, sorry about the confusion.  I have plenty of Welk's available (none at NorthStar, though).  Here's the latest Welk I can book - in December 2023, which seems like a fairly strong access period:





The only strange thing is that I don't see any other 2023 weeks between January to November.


----------



## bradj (Feb 18, 2022)

Seagila said:


> Excerpt from HRC's message that went out to HRC owners:
> 
> _As part of bringing Welk Resorts under our leadership, you can now enjoy preferred exchange access to many of these properties through Interval International. This benefit expands your HRC membership to attractive vacation destinations such as San Diego, Santa Fe, and Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, among others. *HRC Owners can take advantage of a priority access period and a reduced exchange fee when reserving stays at available Welk Resorts properties.*_
> 
> Curious to find out if it would go both ways - i.e. Welk owners having a priority access period for HRC resorts. It only makes sense and I hope it does.


Just a suggestion to Welk owners. Buy a Hyatt Residence Club resale. You can buy one cheap enough. (Check Redweek) Not only would it help you understand the Hyatt program, but would give you much better access to Hyatt properties as a Hyatt owner. Securing a Hyatt property in a good season for a Hyatt property through II is next to impossible.  Before you buy a resale,Hyatt used to offer promotional programs for a couple day stay, if you would attend a "pitch." Don't know if those are still available (check with the sales office in Key West) and they are mostly pitching their Portfolio Points program which you want to avoid altogether. In my opinion, the only program you would be interested in is the Hyatt Residence Club Legacy points program and not the Hyatt Portfolio Points program. Ask other Hyatt owners. FWIW


----------

